# Allgemeine Fragen/neu auf dem Gebiet



## Arafat (3 April 2011)

Servus

Ich muss mich schultechnisch mit SPS vertraut machen.Nun habe ich noch ein paar für euch bestimmt einfache Fragen.Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
1.Warum muss ich das Signal zur Betätigung einer zeitstufe mit Einschaltverzögerung länger als die Verzögerungszeit anhalten.
2.Was muss ich beim Ansteuern eines federrückgestellten und eines Impulsventils(Pneumatik)beachten
3.In der Literatur lese ich immer Parametrieren einer Steuerung????
4.Wodurch werden Eingänge und Ausgänge in der SPS logisch unterschieden

Danke schon mal


----------



## thomass5 (3 April 2011)

Hallo,
welche Gedanken hattes du schon zu den Hausaufgaben? Fertige Lösungen wirst du so nicht bekommen.  
Thomas
PS: such mal hier nach Hausaufgaben und du bekommst viele Anregungen.


----------



## MSB (3 April 2011)

1.
Wenn du weißt, zur beantwortung deiner Fragen würdest du 1 Stunde brauchen,
du aber schon vorher keinen Bock hast "das Signal wegnimmst", dann ist es klar, das du nie fertig wirst.

2.
Das muss in einschlägiger Literatur bei einschlägigen Ventilherstellern zu finden sein,
vermutlich dürfte es auch bei Sachen wie Wikipedia stehen.

3.
Was ist jetzt eigentlich die Frage?

4.
Das eine ist der Mund, das andere der Schließmuskel.
Was rein geht muss nach div. Verarbeitungsschritten auch wieder raus ...


----------



## Paule (3 April 2011)

Arafat schrieb:


> 1.Warum muss ich das Signal zur Betätigung einer zeitstufe mit Einschaltverzögerung länger als die Verzögerungszeit anhalten.


Musst du gar nicht, wenn du das richtige Zeitglied (SS) nimmst.
Und um die klasse Beschreibung von MSB fortzuführen: 


MSB schrieb:


> 1.
> Wenn du weißt, zur beantwortung deiner Fragen würdest du 1 Stunde brauchen,
> du aber schon vorher keinen Bock hast "das Signal wegnimmst", dann ist es klar, das du nie fertig wirst.


Wenn du weißt, zur Beantwortung deiner Fragen würdest du 1 Stunde brauchen,
du aber schon vorher keinen Bock hast und "das Signal wegnimmst", (NEU) dann musst du die Frage nur hier ins Forum stellen und die Beantwortung deiner Frage wird selbst dann noch ausgeführt wenn du schon auf Kneippkur bist, sprich das „Signal wegnimmst“. 


MSB schrieb:


> 4.
> Das eine ist der Mund, das andere der Schließmuskel.
> Was rein geht muss nach div. Verarbeitungsschritten auch wieder raus ...


 *ROFL*


----------



## thomass5 (3 April 2011)

zu 1. würde ich eher so antworten:

du nimmst dir vor, in 1Stunde mit den HA zu beginnen. Wenn du das Vorhaben vorher schon verwirfst, fängst du nie an

Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (3 April 2011)

Arafat schrieb:


> 3.In der Literatur lese ich immer Parametrieren einer Steuerung????



Parametrieren STATT Programmieren ... das ist der Trend! und jeder halbwegs gut organisierte Programmierer verbringt 80% seines Arbeitstages mit der Parametrierung, die restlichen 20% setzen sich aus 5% Programmieren und 15% Kaffe trinken und Rauchen zusammen ,,,


----------



## thomass5 (3 April 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Parametrieren STATT Programmieren ... das ist der Trend! und jeder halbwegs gut organisierte Programmierer verbringt 80% seines Arbeitstages mit der Parametrierung, die restlichen 20% setzen sich aus 5% Programmieren und 15% Kaffe trinken und Rauchen zusammen ,,,



... darf ich dann mehr Kaffee trinken wenn ich nicht rauche?

Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (3 April 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... darf ich dann mehr Kaffee trinken wenn ich nicht rauche?
> 
> Thomas



DAS versteh ich sowieso nicht ... 

"also...ich halte nicht rauchen SCHON für legal ... aber für eine perfide form der steuerhinterziehung!" (jess jochimsen)


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (4 April 2011)

Vielleicht lesen ja auch einige Lehrer mit, die in der Schule SPS-Wissen vermitteln. Folgende Frage könnte für die Zukunft mit aufgenommen werden: 

"Wieso ist es wichtig, Hausaufgaben und ungelösten Fragen aus dem Unterricht nicht einfach in einem Fach-Forum zu stellen sondern sich selbst um eine Antwort und Lösung zu bemühen ?"

Antwort: 
"Weil man nur etwas dabei lernt, wenn man es sich selbst erarbeitet."

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## thomass5 (4 April 2011)

SPS-Fuzzi schrieb:


> Antwort:
> "Weil man nur etwas dabei lernt, wenn man es sich selbst erarbeitet."
> 
> Gruß SPS-Fuzzi



Ich würde es nicht ganz so absolut ausdrücken sondern eher
"Weil man mehr dabei lernt wenn man es sich selbst  erarbeitet, als wenn man sich nur berießeln läßt."

Und das sollten nicht nur Lehrer mitlesen.

Thomas


----------

